# LTC renewal question



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, I did a few forum searches, and couldn't find any information. I asked my SGT and another from another department, and couldn't get an answer. I need help. I have a friend, None LE, who has (had now) a valid LTC. His LTC was up for renewal Dec 06. He went to his local PD, small town Wmass, (maybe 900 residents), PT chief, about 4 hours of office time per month availability. He did all paperwork with chief, filed all, everything went well, chief told him. Now, it is August, and the chief has not returned messages, (again, only 4 office hours per month, hard to contact), so, he asked me to try to find out how he should obtain his LTC or who he can contact. Can anyone help out here, or know if there is someone I can have him contact? He already tried MSP, who handle most duties-if not all but LTC-for this town, and they told him the chief. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

"What?" I say that because of two reasons:
1. I have been working all night on a small amount of sleep and have the reading comprehension of a slow person.
2. Your post is confusing.

Now, all sarcasm aside, I am pretty sure that your friend is SoL if he can't get ahold of the Chief. I don't think you can bypass a town to get your LTC.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I don't think you can bypass a town to get your LTC.


I concur.


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

inch: Sol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The issuing authority has 60 days to give him an answer, approved, denied, etc.
If not his next step is to send a letter in writing to the CLEO, certified, and I would copy the FRB (certified) to ask the status.

The other option is to show up at the station and ask what is going on...

Lastly he could always contact GOAL and seek their expert assistance.
http://www.goal.org.


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

Thank you all for your answers and input. Don't worry, I was expecting _some_ sarcasm! As I said, this is tiny town, no actual station, just an office in town hall basement... He hasn't had any luck talking to the chief at all. The chief just has office hours to the public for about two hous every 3rd Monday, or some crap like that. 

I will give him the information provided by you guys, again, I appreciate your assistance. I also was advised to call Chief Glidden from Lee, and I will call on Monday. I too believe, and told him, that he may be SOL.

Thanks again.


----------

